# monster spikehorn



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*LOL can you see the spike-------all of 1 1/2" on the left side about 1/2" on right-----sub legal buck*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So I guess you two will have to get dressed to go deer hunting this year ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

NOPE THERE ARE 3 OTHER LEGAL SPIKES HANGING AROUND THE BACK YARD :biggrin:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

If you lived down here skip he would be a legal deer and would be taken


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never see any yearlings with spikes that small around here. Hardly see any spikes at all.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks like a good deer to remove from the genepool.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sure would like too--He'd be the first to go--there's 5 yearlings here all the same body size with antlers 4 to 7 pts, There safe-----spikes around here make good eating :glutton:*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree Skip on the good eating, don't have any room in the 3 freezers to take anything bigger.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah just wait with cwd in the yoop now the dnr will let you guys up there shoot anything you want next year


----------

